# 4x New Sundown SA-12s on Music - VIDEO



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Had a few requests for videos on various forums. Made one playing "Trap or Die" by Jeezy.

Seemed to be about the same on the meter door open or closed.

Link to video :

YouTube - 4x Sundown SA-12 Woofers on Music - Trap or Die Jeezy

Four of the new SA-12s being used on two 3500Ds @ 1 ohm each (turned down of course as these are 600-watt rated subs).



















---

These are our new 600-watt RMS rated subs, full specs :

RE: 7.09 ohms (D4 in series)
Fs: 28.4 Hz
Qes: 0.511
Qms: 5.75
Qts: 0.469
Vas: 40.3 L
BL: 25.04 NA
Le: 7.7 mH
Mms: 252 g
BL^2 / RE: 88
600 watts RMS

Depth = 6.5"
Cut-Out = 10 15/16"

---

They happen to sound pretty good too  Hoping to see some sealed "SQ" type reviews popping up soon from customers.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Some more pictures from two SPL competitions this weekend... I did 154.3 at the first and 154.7 at the second after it cooled down :























































---

More videos :

playing music
YouTube - Sundown Audio sa-12's playing music

outlaw score
YouTube - Sundown Audio sa-12's outlaw

legal score
YouTube - Sundown Audio sa-12's hitting a legal 154.3db


----------



## 07BronzeFuz (Apr 11, 2009)

wow... waiting on 15 to be made hopefully soon..


----------



## jjcool141 (Jul 1, 2009)

very cool!!!


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

07BronzeFuz said:


> wow... waiting on 15 to be made hopefully soon..


I am working on prototypes for 10s and 15s... so maybe later in the year.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Did some more testing w/ my setup with just two SAZ-1500Ds :


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow what frequency is that at?


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

47 hz


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

sundownz said:


> 47 hz


Very impressive!


----------

